# Book cliffs fall bear



## Jasp!985 (Mar 7, 2018)

So my wife has the fall book cliffs south bear tag this year. Does anyone have any pointers or suggestions!? That would be awesome!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are bears all over the Book Cliffs. 

I have seen two humongous bears out there. One was on the far east end next to the Colorado line and the other was on the far west end on the Road Less boundary. 

The best advise is to get out there and do some scouting.


----------

